# Microskiff announces donation of 'Project NMZ



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

Sounds like the kids come out as the winners.

That's the way things should work.

See you at the Rally!!!


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Nice job!


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

excellent cause, 3 cheers to microskiff.com.


----------



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)

nicely done kind sir. :thumbup:


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

GREAT!!!! I support this very worthy cause.


----------



## CaptSnook (May 11, 2008)

Way to go! Nice Choice!  [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]


----------



## Kemo (Jun 22, 2008)

This is great! I fully endorse this decision! [smiley=1-beer-german.gif] [smiley=1-beer-german.gif] [smiley=1-beer-german.gif]


----------

